# Questions about older Look frame



## emoney (May 9, 2009)

Hi all, I've enjoyed the great info I've gotten from this forum. Here's my question today, however. I recently purchased an older Look frame. I've built it and I'm having a great time riding it. But, I don't know anything about it.
The frame is a KG121. It's not lugged and has the carbon fiber showing in the middle of the top tube and down tube with the three 'color stickers' on the seat tube. I'm guessing this frame was from the early 90's or even late 80's. Does anybody know anything about these older frames?
I don't need anything specifically, just curious.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

emoney said:
 

> Hi all, I've enjoyed the great info I've gotten from this forum. Here's my question today, however. I recently purchased an older Look frame. I've built it and I'm having a great time riding it. But, I don't know anything about it.
> The frame is a KG121. It's not lugged and has the carbon fiber showing in the middle of the top tube and down tube with the three 'color stickers' on the seat tube. I'm guessing this frame was from the early 90's or even late 80's. Does anybody know anything about these older frames?
> I don't need anything specifically, just curious.


The 121 is from the early 90's... It has carbon main tubes and aluminum stays and fork...it takes a 25.0 seatpost...I used to have one...It;s a very nice riding frame

According to LOOK it was designed with classic geometry for all purpose riding and racing


----------



## emoney (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Dave. My particular bike has carbon stays as well. Think it could be a later model, say mid 90's then? Another question, if I may, how do you know if a frame is monocoque or lugged? Any way just by looking?

Thanks again,
E


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Interesting...I've never seen a 121 with anything but aluminum stays..what color is the frame? It wasn't like LOOK to upgrade a particular model and keep that model number..If they made changes, they'd call it a 221 or 321, etc...

It is definately lugged..they are just internal lugs...


----------



## emoney (May 9, 2009)

It's blue...here's a 'not so good' picture


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very sweet...are you sure that's not a KG131? Either way that is one nice bike.....Send me a PM with an email address and I'll scan some catalog info for you


----------



## emoney (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Dave. I sent you a message with my email address that would be sweet to have the older catalog info. I love this bike, btw. And I double checked. It definitely says KG 121 Racing it's in that crazy font of the day. Initially I though the ones were sevens until I did a little research. The tag is in French, which they may have all been, that shows the ISO 9001 (or whatever) manufacturer's statement, if that matters. 
As a matter of fact, I just finished my first 25 mile ride this morning. We've (wife & I) been doing this for about 6 weeks and the goal is to do a Century before the years over. We may have to wait until late Autumn for that as it's already gotten extremely hot here in Florida (it was mid 90's BEFORE noon today).
Thanks again for all you information, this forum has been awesome.


----------



## emoney (May 9, 2009)

How about a separate, yet related question? I need advice on a saddle choice. Don't get me wrong, I love the way the Gipiemme looks on my bike, but riding for 2 hours and you realize it's not meant to be long distance. I really, really want to ride a century before this year is over, but I will definitely need a different seat for that endevour. 
Suggestions?


----------

